# ways to mentally stimulate pet pigeons? enrichment?



## msmely (Feb 13, 2011)

Hey,

So my sister said to me the other day that she feels sorry for my pigeons and it's cruel that my babies can't go out and fly like normal pigeons so they're lacking stimulation and enrichment. I told her their rescues and there's no way I would trust letting them fly for fear of never coming back, disease, traffic etc but her comment still got to me a lot. 

They both live in the aviary, are mates (females), lay eggs on occasion and come inside for a couple hours a day. A lot of the times I'm worried they're still quite bored though and don't have enough going on. Before when they werent mates, they would spend more time with me (pecking, by my side etc) but now since they've mated they've become very distant with me so they don't get that interaction as much anymore. What can I do or put in the aviary may help enrich their lives? I want them to be happy pigeons.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Sounds like they have a pretty good life. I wouldn't take stock in what was said.

How much space in the aviary do they have to fly? If not much, do you have an empty room where they can fly?

Being outside in an aviary where they can have access to sunlight and bathing/or sprinkler is ideal, some people actually give their birds stuffed toys to play with. 

You can still continue to interact with them by hand feeding them and offering them treats like, unsalted raw peanuts and kale and carrots.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

msmely said:


> Hey,
> 
> So my sister said to me the other day that she feels sorry for my pigeons and it's cruel that my babies can't go out and fly like normal pigeons so they're lacking stimulation and enrichment. I told her their rescues and there's no way I would trust letting them fly for fear of never coming back, disease, traffic etc but her comment still got to me a lot.
> 
> They both live in the aviary, are mates (females), lay eggs on occasion and come inside for a couple hours a day. A lot of the times I'm worried they're still quite bored though and don't have enough going on. Before when they werent mates, they would spend more time with me (pecking, by my side etc) but now since they've mated they've become very distant with me so they don't get that interaction as much anymore. What can I do or put in the aviary may help enrich their lives? I want them to be happy pigeons.


with you only having two pigeons and not a flock of them..I think it is wise you do not let them out to fly as they would be easy target with just two. a flock has many eyes and defense flock flying together from birds of prey. So tell your sister they will not beable to fly much if they are hawk food.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

I don't think pigeons have to fly to be happy. When mine are fat and happy they are lazy and just sit on the roof. Maybe fly to the ground to peck around, then to the roof, to the house, etc. They seem very content to me, just lounging around!


----------



## Pijlover (May 5, 2010)

I agree
Pigeons adapt to what they are provided with, like some of my birds don't really like to fly but prefer to stay on their perches or peck seeds from the ground.


----------



## Bella_F (Nov 29, 2008)

I agree with the others..

I think people who don't know birds very well think of them as things that just fly around all day. So to see a caged bird is like stripping it of its identity in their minds. 

But for those of us who are close to birds, we see that they possess far more urgent and important needs, such as safety from predators, healthy regular food and water, medicine when they are sick, companionship, a mate etc. Once those needs are taken care of, its surprising how disinterested a pigeon can be in flying about, though of course it would be ideal to give that to them as well. 

As far as trade-offs go, is it better for a bird to fly around , but live in state of starvation, danger, and die the first time it gets a little bit sick? Or to live in captivity with all needs met except for the freedom to fly long distances?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

How much room do they have to get around in the aviary?


----------

